# Community > Clubs >  Wellington Branch NZDA and local ranges

## Roddy

Anybody have any contacts with the Wgtn Branch of NZDA, does it still meet at the Evan Bay Marina?  I'm not having at a lot of luck getting in contact with anyone.

I need to up my knowledge base and would like to get on the range.

Talking of ranges, is the Royal Tiger Range only small bore and pistol?  I heard some big bangs coming from there, I guess it must have been a pistol shoot.

----------


## Driverman

Tiger range is small bore rifle only. Next door is The Wellington Pistol club.

----------


## irgnz

Don't bother with  wellington or porirua. Niether have ranges. Best you could do is join the upperhutt nzds and then get a key for there range. There website is good.

----------

